# Inker Cups



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was thinking of buying some new Inker Flat White cups as well as some blue Tulip espresso ones.

From machina espresso they work out as:-

Orange Flat whites

QtyPriceDiscount

Buy 1 £10.15 ea 0% Off

Buy 6 £5.99 ea 41% Off

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/inker-luna-orange-flat-white-cup-saucer-6oz

Blue Tulip Espresso

QtyPriceDiscount

Buy 1 £8.30 ea 0% Off

Buy 6 £4.90 ea 41% Off

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/inker-mocca-tulip-blue-espresso-cup-and-saucer-2-5oz-1

Postage needs to be added onto this price.

So there's a significant discount in buying 6 rather than 2. I was wondering if anyone in the Birmingham area (that could collect) would be interested in getting some too.

I'm not sure if this breeches group buy rule apologies if it does.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very good idea Clive - don't think it breeches group buy rules as you're only buying a set or two.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I will take two espresso and can collect, if you get the desired numbers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one Clive, so much easier if people are local, postage of cups is not the best!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I would take 4 x Orange flat whites, can collect but not for a few weeks if thats ok, understand if you dont want to wait.

Thanks


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

In fact if ok with Clive and not complicate things too much. I live between Derby and Burton on Trent, 5 mins from A38/A50 interchange at the Toyota Island and if anybody wants to order and me pick them up and then they collect from me, I'm happy

Remain with paying direct to Clive though

Clive, OK?


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice one guys, thanks for the interest. Let us know if you have any questions at all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> In fact if ok with Clive and not complicate things too much. I live between Derby and Burton on Trent, 5 mins from A38/A50 interchange at the Toyota Island and if anybody wants to order and me pick them up and then they collect from me, I'm happy
> 
> Remain with paying direct to Clive though
> 
> Clive, OK?


That will be fine by me as long as whoever pays directly to me first.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

So.....

so far we have a potential full house on the Orange Inkers with Froggy taking x4

Yes Row having 2 of the Inker Espresso cups

So we just need someone to have 2 Inker Espresso Cups and we can look at placing an order.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I would take 4 x Orange flat whites, can collect but not for a few weeks if thats ok, understand if you dont want to wait.
> 
> Thanks


How long are you looking at awaiting Froggy?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Nice one Clive, so much easier if people are local, postage of cups is not the best!!


Ha Ha very true,







.......I still have Callum's "Illy bowl" that I use for catching the flush from the Brew head. It couldn't have broken off more perfectly









I use it more than the cups.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Photo's of the cups in question.

View attachment 8440


View attachment 8441


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Bumpity bump. Any takers for two espresso cups to finish this off?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> How long are you looking at awaiting Froggy?


Sorry, just spotted this.. 23rd ok?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Sorry, just spotted this.. 23rd ok?


As long as it's ok with the others waiting 2 weeks if fine for me.

We still need someone else to buy a couple of Blue inker espresso cups though.

Anyone after some?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Any more updates on this one?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> As long as it's ok with the others waiting 2 weeks if fine for me.
> 
> We still need someone else to buy a couple of Blue inker espresso cups though.
> 
> Anyone after some?


I'll take the two blue espresso cups if you are still ordering?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, Cheers Spence. I'm looking to place the order in a couple of weeks as we're waiting of Froggy.

Is that ok with everyone?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm in still. I read Froggy as saying he could not pick up for a couple of weeks, if so they can be ordered and paid for now?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If Froggy and everyone is OK to pay now then I can place the order.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Yup, im good to go. Please pm me amount and bank details and I will send the money


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

yep I'm cool with either.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I picked my espresso cups up today, a big thanks to Clive for arranging this, the cups are beauties.

However...the saucers are very rough on the bottom so much so one of them would scratch the table if used without a mat. My question is, do you think they could be smoothed off I in some way?

Bit surprised at the QC, they are a cracking shape and colour though

Once again, thanks Clive


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice meeting you Ollie, I haven't even checked saucers (I don't tend to use them). I'll have a look later.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I checked out the bottom of the saucers that I have. Mine have a bit of a rough edge too, nothing major.

Are they the same as yours? Let know if you want me to get in touch with Machina Espresso Ollie?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For what it's worth, my Inkers have the same bits of rough edging to the underside where there isn't any glaze. Guess it's how they are made.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have an inker form elsewhere like this . To be honest do any of you dom anything with the saucers other than stack them in a dark cupboard to be forgotten about


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have an inker form elsewhere like this . To be honest do any of you dom anything with the saucers other than stack them in a dark cupboard to be forgotten about


In fairness I don't tend to use mine either. Really chuffed with the cups


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have an inker form elsewhere like this . To be honest do any of you dom anything with the saucers other than stack them in a dark cupboard to be forgotten about


I use mine. Got a nice tabletop to protect

View attachment 8746


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I use mine. Got a nice tabletop to protect
> 
> View attachment 8746


Even with the plastic table cloth cover over it jeebsy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I picked my espresso cups up today, a big thanks to Clive for arranging this, the cups are beauties.
> 
> However...the saucers are very rough on the bottom so much so one of them would scratch the table if used without a mat. My question is, do you think they could be smoothed off I in some way?
> 
> ...


To smooth the bottom of the saucer, get a sheet of "good" wet &dry paper place on firm flat surface and gently oscillate the saucer on it, the addition of a spot of Washup liquid to a cup of water improves the polishing effect.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Even with the plastic table cloth cover over it jeebsy


Isn't that what doilies are for?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Are these saucers 2nds?

That sort of finish doesn't seem right for quality porcelain. (Even if you never use them)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Are these saucers 2nds?
> 
> That sort of finish doesn't seem right for quality porcelain. (Even if you never use them)


It did cross my mind but I've checked out some other Inker Saucers that were sourced from a different supplier these are exactly the same. Cups are immaculate.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have to say,as before, not the QC I was expecting from a premium product. Cups are the nads though


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I purchased some inker cups from machina and mine both have rough undersides and the flat white cup has no inker branding underneath

Didnt bother contacting them


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I have to say,as before, not the QC I was expecting from a premium product. Cups are the nads though


Have just sent PM


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cups are safe and sound at home now, on the classic awaiting a brew tomorrow morning.

Nice to meet you today and thanks for sorting.

Let me know how those beans are, and if you can guess whats in the bag


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice to meet you too Froggy, thanks for the beans I'll give them a go tomorrow.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I love my Inkers


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Would anyone be interested in getting some cappuccino cups? Or is there a better way to buy them now?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

M4xime, Im looking to get a set of flat white and cappuccino ones (4 ea) so perhaps we could do something together..


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I bought mine from machina. Still probably your best bet.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Chances are you will not save much by combining, unless you live near someone and can collect, its not worth the risk either, double danger of breaking in the post.

Take the hit, good cups are worth it.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Where do you live? I'm based in South London and am thinking 2 cappuccino cups and 2 espresso cups.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I wouldn't mind getting some cups as well. Ideally 2 each of espresso, f/whites and latte cups. Also based in south lndon


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm near Gatwick, but usually go near or via M25 (J9), alternatively got some friend in London who could potentially collect..


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Unless it's in Victoria or Tooting I think I'll order myself just because it will quickly become too much hassle to organise I think.

@Riz: Would any of these locations work for you?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi @M4xime I'm nearby in croydon so I could collect from tooting. I could also collect and hold for @destiny if they were willing to collect from me in Croydon as its not too far from Gatwick?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Sounds like a pretty good idea. I wouldn't be able to pick up sooner than in 2nd week of Jan though..

List so far looked like this:

Riz - 2xFW, 2x CP, 2x ES

M4xime - 2x CP, 2x ES

Destiny - 4x FW, 4x CP

Total: 6x FW, 8x CP, 4x ES, so we're two short to get espresso ones with a discount..

Riz, I think cappuccino and latte are same size from them.. double check though!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I can hold I suppose till Jan.

I was after 2 flat whites, 2 espresso and 2 cap/latte cups.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I can hold I suppose till Jan.

I was after 2 flat whites, 2 espresso and 2 cap/latte cups.


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay that sounds good, I could arrange for the money to be sent to me. Order everything and receipt at my office and then Destiny could come collect from Tooting and hold for Riz.

What do you think we should do for the missing espresso cups?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I think destiny wants me to collect the cups from you and hold them till second week of Jan which is fine by me. Only problem is the two missing espresso cups! Also, would we all have to get same colour cups or can we chose whatever we want and still get the deal?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Riz, pretty valid point - missus wants red.., but I may just be able to convince her otherwise


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Red (and white) is the only colour(s)!


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Haha I'm going for light blue myself, let me ask them on Twitter if it would be fine and see if they can do something about the missing espresso cups









Great news! The Christmas offer does just what we want!



> This is a Xmas 2015 product offer for any 6 units of Inker 6oz cups & saucers. Mix and match colours as you wish (cups must be the same colour as the saucer).


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Am I right in thinking the offer only applies to fw cups? Maybe worth just picking the phone up and asking directly? I'll try and give them a call if they're open tomorrow, if not, Monday.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Offer only applies to the flat whites guys, sorry!


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

@Riz: Did you get a chance to give them a ring?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes i spoke with them on Saturday and have just got an e-mail response back. They're happy to give us the deal and mix colours so long as we are ordering six or more of each type of cup.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Good news. Anyone up for 2 espressos? @Riz do u need cap and latte? Are they not the same size?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll just stick with the cap cups.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Can we try and place this order? Destiny can we not convince you to take two espresso cups as well?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry, I've got a hand painted set already and we don't really drink non-milk drink. Let me check with my mate from work..


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Let me check also if I can maybe convince my uncle with two cups. Are we confident we can mix and match all colours for all types of cups in our order?

Looking forward to getting our cups


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes they agreed to do the deal for all cup sizes and it seems that they've now extended the deal to the public:

Mixed colour cup sets, now available on the website in 2.5, 6 & 8.5oz sizes. https://t.co/4t53ThdI9C #coffee #inker https://t.co/n0Ge1jfytQ


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

i ordered some yesterday from coffeehit, seemed to be reasonably priced and also free delivery over £50 which was easily achieved haha


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Was there a discount code for coffeehit floating around?

6x ES, 6x FW, 8x CP work out £170 delivered from CH, so if they could offer us the mix of colours for that price perhaps we could go with them as an alternative?

6 of ea at Machina Espresso works out £153 + £10 delivery so not much of a saving really (if any!)

Edit. I'm thinking of ordering from CH myself now and just going for 2 sets of 6 and perhaps will sell on the two that I don't need.

Anyone interested in 2 flat white or 2 cappuccino sets near Horsham? (collection only, or I can meet near A24/Dorking/A25 Woking).


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok so it seems that we're parting ways then ... I'll also probably order from CoffeeHit then and use the £5 discount I got to subscribe to the newsletter.


----------

